# Need more 40,000 book: Recommendations?



## Scout Mkoll (Aug 30, 2010)

So I just finished all of the Gaunts Ghosts novels (except Blood Pact) and really dug all of them. The last one just left me hanging and wanting more. Not just of Gaunts Ghosts, but of Warhammer 40,000 as well.

I just ordered Eisenhorn and Ravenor omnibus books, but what other books are recommended?

I have been browsing Black Library for awhile and a couple have caught my eyes. These includes:

Imperial Guard: Omni Bus
The Last Chancers
Gunheads

To name a few.

Horus Heresy sounds interesting.

What other books are recommended?
I really loved the books Dan Abnett wrote. I really dug being able to track characters from book to book.

Im hooked now and looking for more.

Many thanks.

Mkoll


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well _Horus Heresy_ is a great choice, a series of classics. Other then that i'd recommend _Soul Hunter_, _Salamander_ and _Grey Knights_.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Though you've almost ruined black Library books for yourself by reading the best series they produce :biggrin:

I recommend the Ciaphas Cain & Heresy series.


----------



## Scout Mkoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Well _Horus Heresy_ is a great choice, a series of classics. Other then that i'd recommend _Soul Hunter_, _Salamander_ and _Grey Knights_.


I will put in a order for those here.
How is "Redemption Corps"? Sounds interesting.

Lots to read. Im looking forward to it!


----------



## Scout Mkoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> *Though you've almost ruined black Library books for yourself by reading the best sereis they produ*ce :biggrin:
> 
> I recommend the Ciaphas Cain & Heresy series.


:biggrin:

Ya, I really enjoyed Gaunts Ghosts. I definitely plan to re-read the series. Been a very long time since I became attached to characters in this series. It was awesome. I hope to find more like this, but sounds like it might be little difficult.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The Heresy series is without a doubt the best series of books i've read, probably in part due to the fact that i always thought the Heresy and Great Crusade parts of the fluff were the best. Even so it is still outstanding.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

From what you've read and what you have ordered, you have some awesome reads ahead of you. Other suggestions would be what other posters have said. Soul Hunter, Path of the Warrior and the Ultra Marines books. I really enjoyed the later two books of the Blood Angles.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

IF you can find it, I'd recommend getting Execution Hour and Shadow point. I know I seem to be plugging Rennie quite a bit, but he doesn't get the recognisation deserved.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

I would suggest you to get following:

Storm of Iron 
Angels of Darkness
Soul Hunter
Lord of the Night
Dark Apostle

Horus Heresy has been suggested quite many times, but you should maybe read more normal 40k novels before going into it. Then you might better understand differences between present and past. Almost all those novels i suggested have chaos forces in it and i think its good to read some novels from baddies side aswell. Plus they are really good novels.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Like Vaz said, Shadow Point and Execution Hour are great. Hopefully BL produces an omnibus for them. I have both books, but I would buy the omnibus for sure.


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

the gaunts ghosts series and the eisenhorn trilogy, dan abnett is one of the best BL writers he's also worked on xmen and superman comics, dc and marvel respectively..


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

HH series, Titanicus, Helsreach, Path of the Warrior from novels. I recommend also Xenology and The Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer from background books.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

X FiftY 1ne said:


> Like Vaz said, Shadow Point and Execution Hour are great. Hopefully BL produces an omnibus for them. I have both books, but I would buy the omnibus for sure.


http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/Print-on-Demand/Gothic-War-The.html 



And just to reinforce what others have said, pick up the Heresy Series starting with _Horus Rising_, a cracking start to a cracking series.


----------

